# Siri et la météo sur iPad



## stéphane83 (3 Octobre 2012)

Salut,Avez vous demandez le temps qu'il fera aujourd'hui à Siri sur votre iPad?
Il annonce des températures extraordinaires : 79 degrés alors que nous sommes à 23...
Je pense qu'il y a un petit bug relatif à l'échelle de mesure de la température qui n'a pas encore été fait en vocal.


----------



## Lauange (3 Octobre 2012)

Hello

Il te parle en Farenheit et non en Celsius.


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Octobre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Il te parle en Farenheit et non en Celsius.


Ouais sauf qu'il dit 79 degrés ( et non réglable contrairement à la la météo de l'iPhone )


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Octobre 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Ce n'est pas normal, je viens de lui demander la température dehors et il m'a dit : 14°C, ce qui me semble juste. Ton Siri n'est il pas en anglais d'amérique ?


On parle bien de l'iPad?


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Octobre 2012)

Problème résolu je ne sais comment...J'ai demandé le temps et la température et il m'annonce tout cela correctement en degrés


----------

